# Bagged BRZ... What have I done???



## FI5H (Apr 13, 2010)

So I drove home a BRZ a few weeks ago and instantly fell in love with it. After seeing my buddies lowered on some great looking wheels. I couldn't help myself. We did the entire build, or at least how the car sits now in one night. Video coming soon. More stupid **** to come... Stay Tuned!!!


BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr



BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr


BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr


BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr


BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr


BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr


BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr


BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr


BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr


BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr


BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr


BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr


BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr


BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr


BRZ Underground by AJ Gillett, on Flickr


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Now turbo.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice build! Personally im not a fan of BRZ's at all.. or rotiforms.. but it does look clean.:thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

looks amzing


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

totally love it! Great job! :thumbup::heart:


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

What have you done? You simply took the most disappointing car performance wise in 2012 and have turned it into gold. Loving all of this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks great Fish!!!


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

I want to do a couple of those cars, they look hot! Nice photos.
I need Photos Jeremy.:wave:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

So awesome, fantastic looking cars! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Airassisted said:


> I want to do a couple of those cars, they look hot! Nice photos.
> I need Photos Jeremy.:wave:


Working on it!:thumbup:


----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

FI5H said:


> So I drove home a BRZ a few weeks ago and instantly fell in love with it. After seeing my buddies lowered on some great looking wheels. I couldn't help myself. We did the entire build, or at least how the car sits now in one night. Video coming soon. More stupid **** to come... Stay Tuned!!!


Looks so legit man! I am in the process of bagging my BRZ as well. Just waiting on AirLift to release their BRZ struts. 

Funny because I have SWP and I wanted TMB's so bad.. haha. Glad I chose a different wheel. What management did you go with? Any shots of the trunk setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking sharp dude!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Now turbo.


He already has like six cars with turbos :what:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

:heart:


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm so friggen jealous it isn't funny. I really love the look of the BR-Z and yours looks incredible. Just wish it was a little quicker..


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

the white is pretty


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks hecka sexy. Any pics of the setup?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> He already has like six cars with turbos :what:


Why not 7?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Looking good dude! Should be a real fun car once you add a couple more parts that you have in store...


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

:beer::beer:


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks good! 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

those look good sitting on the ground


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Why not 7?


:laugh: True


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Amazing. 

Any pics of a normal ride height? Wondering if a bagged Toyobaru has reasonable ground clearance for winter driving.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

that looks soooo good man


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

amazing! :heart::heart:


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks amazing, love the br-z on air!!!:heart:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome build! :beer::beer:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Love the BRZ's, even better on air!


----------



## JrJanowski (Sep 11, 2011)

Thought about switching to a BRZ, really a nice car.


----------

